# Driver needed for COTEK CTK-720C



## Gimpy Designs (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello 

I got a COTEK CTK-720C extremely cheap but I cannot seem to get it 
communicate with Artcut. Device manager shows 

This device cannot start. (Code 10)
A device which does not exist was specified.

The drivers I got with it don't install, Do i need XP to get it to 
work or is there a way round it? 

I'd really appreciate some help

Thanks


----------



## Hartedief design (Jun 17, 2018)

I have the same problem.


----------



## Hartedief design (Jun 17, 2018)

I used SignBLazer elements. My cutting plotter used to work until win10 did an update now i cannot seem to cut anything from signblazer with my cotek CTk-720C. I am not sure what is the problem need help.
I am also looking for the driver maybe that will correct my problem.


----------



## PeterZA (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Yolandi. Did you manage to sort out the problem?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

*DOWNLOAD*:
http://www.wch.cn/downloads/file/64.html
http://www.wch.cn/downloads/file/32.html

PDF:
http://www.wch.cn/downloads/file/24.html


----------



## adelekesays (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, I bought a similar cutter YH-720 and had a same problem. What you need is a CH341 driver. I got it here. CH341PAR.EXE - 江苏沁恒股份有限公司


----------



## PressCutandPrint (May 2, 2021)

Hello i have a same problem. could someone help me. I have Cotek 48" wide on windows 10 Unknown Usb device.

is somebody have solution thanks!


----------

